# Conlangers UNITE



## Lorem Ipsum (May 8, 2010)

This is a thread for all people who are remotely interested in the bases of languages, and are so obsessed with them, they're making their own. You may also link to a guide to your language if you wish.

I'm currently challenging myself to write a new language that /isn't/ similar to Latin. And to have some interesting grammar in it. So I'm using prefixes and different types of person! Observe:

*Pronouns*
tul (I)
kami (you)
hít (he/she)
naturi (we - inclusive)
natuxi (we - exclusive)
nakari (you, plural)
nahíri (they)

Example sentences:
Tul chuplehara - I sing
Nakari noíkopodana - You (pl) play


----------



## Zuu (May 8, 2010)

posting, because i like conlangs and i have a rough beginning for one.

_eleshenel ra'ilon eth to sereth vo sheluse ra'zin ko._
bird brightly shining (subject marker) moon (direct object marker) flew quickly to.
*the brightly shining bird flew quickly to the moon.*

it's terrible, but i like playing around with it.

inb4 conlangs are useless and a waste of time


----------



## Murkrow (May 8, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> inb4 conlangs are useless and a waste of time


I'm actually expecting almost the opposite of this, where someone's making one for fun but get bashed by people who are too serious about it for not putting enough thought into theirs.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 8, 2010)

I made an alphabet some time ago and was thinking of making a language to go with it that will inevitably fail immensely. Problem is I've still not even gotten around to teaching myself the alphabet properly so that won't happen for some time.

However I have decided that some pronoun or other commonly-used word will be "vo", because I very much enjoy the way it's written in Mikewriting.


----------



## Harlequin (May 8, 2010)

I am very interested in the topic of conlanging and conlangery in general. ALSO conworlding, that's cool. Sadly, I haven't yet developed a phonology for any of my languages because I don't feel confident enough to do so. BUT WHEN I DO I will be devising two languages based on an ancestor language, and then another unrelated language. 

I probably won't have to work out all of the grammar shit because they'll be mostly naming languages, but it's likely that I will do it all at some point. WHEN I GET AROUND TO IT I SWEAR.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 9, 2010)

I'm grappling with my conlang's 'word order does not matter' and dealing with the consequences. at the moment, it lets any 'gender' apply to any noun and inflect the verbs based on that. it works fine with third-person, where I have three ways to say 'it' just singularly, but it fails in future-tense. needs fixing.


----------



## Zuu (May 11, 2010)

so i'm working on a basic guide for my language (preliminarily known as Elethirhon) and i might have it up soon, if anyone is interested.

it's lacking in vocabulary and a few (possibly many?) grammatical rules and structures, so... yeah. very basic. more like a phrasebook if anything.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (May 11, 2010)

I like conlanging but I feel like I fail at it immensely. I have a notebook reserved for it but haven't really worked with it more than once. I know I'll end up restarting.

I also really, really want this. But I kind of don't have money.


----------

